# New commemorative Jimmy Page"Dragon" Tele to be produced by Fender



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Not a lot of "news" in this article other than Page and Fender are in agreement to produce a commemorative "Dragon" Tele like the one he played with The Yardbirds and on the first album.
No word on price but I imagine it will be up there. 

Guitarist Jimmy Page looks back at 50 years of Led Zeppelin - 570 NEWS


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2018)

Would that be this?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

geez, that thing badly needs a refinish


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Another article on it...
Fender and Jimmy Page Announce Signature Model Telecasters | Premier Guitar


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Might help pay for some lawyers fees in the new/ongoing lawsuit over Stairway to Heaven.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2018)

sulphur said:


> Might help pay for some lawyers fees in the new/ongoing lawsuit over Stairway to Heaven.


I thought Lead Zep won that case. Are they appealing it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2018)

echo post.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Player99 said:


> I thought Lead Zep won that case. Are they appealing it?


I think that it was appealed and that ruling had been overturned. So apparently back in court again.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Not my cup of tea, but it is kind of a cool idea--if it doesn't cost too much.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

They are making two custom shop models - one with reflectors and the other with the dragon. Page will sign those, and will also paint part of the dragon. Those ones will cost a mint. They are also making two production models - one with reflectors and one with the dragon. Those are designed for purchase by normal people. Despite that, I expect the price tag to be up there a bit for a Tele. But if it isn't completely unreasonable, I will buy one. I am done buying guitars, but will make an exception for this one.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Is Gibson not doing any custom shop models for him with the changeover?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

It cool because of Page, but that guitar is fugly.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

will it have SS frets?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

zontar said:


> Not my cup of tea, but it is kind of a cool idea--if it doesn't cost too much.


It will.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> It will.


I'm sure it will--but how much is too much will vary from person to person


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

jdto said:


> It cool because of Page, but that guitar is fugly.



Looks like a painting only a mother would love


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Hard pass.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I remember him saying in an interview that Jeff Beck gave that Tele to him.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2018)

I can make a large decal and just apply it as one big image. I would need the file or a nice high res photo.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I remember him saying in an interview that Jeff Beck gave that Tele to him.



He did, for Page getting him into The Yardbirds.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Does it come with some of what he was on when he figured that resembled a dragon?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

colchar said:


> He did, for Page getting him into The Yardbirds.


I heard him say Beck gave it to him when he quit the Yardbirds. Beck showed up at his home early one morning and gave it to Page, and that's what he used for the remainder of the Yardbirds and into early Zep.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

jb welder said:


> Does it come with some of what he was on when he figured that resembled a dragon?


Funny - I was just thinking that I can't see the dragon either.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

allthumbs56 said:


> Funny - I was just thinking that I can't see the dragon either.


What did one Stoned Wheat Cracker say to the other when the box was opened? 

"Oh wow man, look at the ceiling!"


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Not sure if posted elsewhere, but this belongs here. Great video.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

amp and guitar coming soon?


----------

